

Ask HN: What is a startup exactly? - twidlit

My definition of a startup is a company that exist in a new and fairly volatile vertical. Startups are primarily defined by an innovative product, service or business model with an emphasis on scalability. What is everyone else's definition?
======
alex1
It looks like you asked the same question twice... but here is what I said in
your other posting:

I think a "startup" is an _innovative_ company that has existed for a short
period of time. If it's software, it's probably still in beta. A startup is
probably in early research and development stages. A startup is probably
looking for some outside funding and the founders have some exit strategy in
mind (Acquisition or IPO).

A pillow store is none of the above things so it's most probably not
considered a startup. A game development shop can be a startup if it meets
some or all of these things. Web development firms can be startups when they
make web applications for the public or businesses to use (like 37signals).

Just my 2 cents.

~~~
twidlit
they are subtly different but nonetheless ive consolidated both.

------
shanked
My definition is merely a company that is 'starting up'. It doesn't matter if
it has created its own market via innovation or entered a mature market, I
consider all new companies startups.

All companies exist in volatile markets regardless of whether its a mature
(many competitors) or new market (must generate demand for product). They all
need to differentiate themselves from their competitors in some way in order
to be successful, so all companies will have to innovate some aspect of their
business.

